# cooked roast chickens



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

hi

just wondering about the roast chickens you can by from the supermarkets for about £4, there ment to be around 22g protien every 100g, they usually weigh in at around 900g or more?

for somone on an all out bulk these must be great?

obviously there is alot of fat in these, but im not concerned about that, i need as many cals i can get whilst keeping the protien and carbs high... they are cheaper than chicken breast (lb for lb)

my question is, would their be any disadvantages in chomping a few of these down a week?

many thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they aren't cheaper than raw chicken breast's thats for sure because most of that 900g is bone...

Morrisons do a tray of breast's weight 1.2kg for £7.47

there is no harm in eating cooked chicken as they are skewered so nearly all of the fat is drained off.

by the end of today i would of eaten 2 of them...

i weigh all my food and i only eat the breast each chicken provided 275g of chicken breast so not to bad but definatly not cheaper than raw chicken.....

I eat one of these chickens per night when i stay in a hotel excellant clean protein when you are stuck...


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

yep chicken breasts are cheaper,i found a help full butcher who sells me a carrier bag full of chicken breats for £20,just try all your local butchers and let them know just how much chickern u will be gettin through and just watch what a goo deal you can get


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

raw chicken breasts for sure.

Like above.....Check out local butchers and explain how much you will be buying from them per week and see them make an offer you cant refuse (yeh right).

Then wap all the chicken, meat, protein snacks in the oven, voila. Days eating done in 20 minutes.


----------



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

hi

ok thanks alot for the info.. ill deffo check out the butchers, i have a good meat market in my town every thursday too so might check that out for prices, im usually at work tho during the day when its on..

when u all by your chicken breast in bulk do you freeze them?

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don't have time as i eat them too soon...


----------



## devilsquest (Dec 2, 2005)

i cook em all and make up my mix and so its all eatern rather to quick too


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

I manage to get 6lbs of chicken breast for £10....

all i do i pick 3 sauces/flavourings etc.... all dependent on what type of diet i'm following

then divide into 3 containers (each container contains 4 chicken meals then) 1 in fridge 2 in freezer... easy and very easy to get your protein in too when you incluse an MRP and some tuna etc..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Teh ready cooked chickens you get are the feeble, malnourished, water pumped crap that spent most of their life unable to walk in a pool of their own excrement... but they do taste nice


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

George foreman grill thing is tops. I put a bag of chicken - like the ones paul said, and cook them all on the foreman cause they cook quick. Once they are cooked you have 2 days to eat them (kept in the fridge), they are defo cheaper than the roasted ****e you buy.


----------



## Sherlock1436114498 (Dec 17, 2004)

Chinesse wholesaler in Manchester - 10kg of frozen skinless chicken fillet breasts for £20-25 depending upon brand. I still love the rotisseries tho when bulking, especially BBQ flavour - just easier than cooking some nights.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Quick question...i have a foreman grill but never use it...

You cant marinate meat in the foreman can you?

or do you cover it then coat it in the sauce?


----------



## JDN21 (Oct 25, 2005)

I bloody luv chicken,

but could someone tell me how many calories there are in one of these Sainsbury's cooked chickens? Say if I eat a whole chicken breast, how many calories would be in that?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

JDN21 said:


> I bloody luv chicken,
> 
> but could someone tell me how many calories there are in one of these Sainsbury's cooked chickens? Say if I eat a whole chicken breast, how many calories would be in that?


u mean the whole breast of the chicken so 2 brest fillets??

probably around 50g protien as they are pretty small

50x4= 200 cals from protien

ad another 50 cals from fats and carbs

so about 250 prob


----------



## JDN21 (Oct 25, 2005)

DB said:


> u mean the whole breast of the chicken so 2 brest fillets??
> 
> probably around 50g protien as they are pretty small
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean the whole breast, off a ready to eat cooked chicken rather than a fillet. I assumed it was around 250 Kcal, cheers. I dont eat the skin either, which I read contains most of the fat, is that right, and if so, do your figures include the skin?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

JDN21 said:


> Yeah, I mean the whole breast, off a ready to eat cooked chicken rather than a fillet. I assumed it was around 250 Kcal, cheers. I dont eat the skin either, which I read contains most of the fat, is that right, and if so, do your figures include the skin?


na no skin thats a pure guess mate lol

but remember cals fro fat are more than carb of protien

1g protien= 4 cals

1g carbs= 4 cals

1g fat= 9 cals


----------

